# Calf training



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Are some people just destined to have small calfs. I'm a bit embarrassed when I wear shorts because Iv got a big upper body big thighs and little chicken calfs. Iv been training for going on 11 years now and it frustrating that my calves lag. For anyone that has big mother F er calfs from training and not from genetics how often and what rep range are you doing them. Does anyone else feel my pain off having small calfs? We are misunderstood people, we get accused of neglecting our legs. We people of small calfs will unite


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Calfs are such a f#ck of a muscle to train. They get hit just as hard as other muscle groups but seriously do not respond, all but a little bit. Even on gear I cannot get the b#stard to grow much, they will get stronger and get definition to some deal but no way match pace with upper body.

i have tried everything, adjust rep ranges, weights, volume, drop sets (that is a bugger!) and all just produce similar result

Hear you on the neglecting legs, I am often accused of that and actually I hit my legs harder than upper body, every session push leg press to failure, sometimes add drop sets to quads. I am naturally skinny so that's not helping. I get funny looks in the gym as my leg strength is way above what it should look like (i.e. don't train), Even if i became a fatty my legs would not change in size they store very little fat

Damn genetics :mellow:


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Same story mate.

What you can try, if not tried. Though, you have a richer experience than me.

1) Hitting calves at the start of the workout.

2) Light weight , 20 reps, 3 sec pause at top, 3 sec pause at bottom


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Same story mate.
> 
> What you can try, if not tried. Though, you have a richer experience than me.
> 
> ...


 I'll try these thanks


----------



## Kratoslarge (May 25, 2016)

I would go with Jatin's advice to increase reps. I would recommend slowing the pace on the decline and really stretching to avoid using the elasticity of your tendons to do the work. Increasing the reps worked for me, I was forever going for 10 reps and not seeing gains. Swapping between 20-30 was ideal. Test it and see.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

If your emarased about the way you look probably best to review your mentalitity rather than training your calves.

My 2c.


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

My calves insert high so will never be great. But I added 1.25" in 20 weeks just by training them 5-6 times a week.

4-6 sets and mix it up. Just make sure form is perfect. Control, pause at the bottom in the stretched position, then squeeze up and hold for a second. If your calves are crap and you're ripping the whole stack on calve raises you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Cent (Jun 25, 2008)

100 reps - as few sets as pos. Next time, 150. 100kg weight. They will grow. Calves hurt the most, innit?


----------



## VeneCZ (May 30, 2014)

If you want to bring up lagging body part train it every training...like it was mentioned, hit it at the beginning of every workout and go for lot of TUT.

Mine also not respond, right now trying DC style of training them.


----------



## pooledaniel (May 8, 2013)

Similar issue.. I find it very hard to grow my calves.

Historically I've struggled to get any size on my legs full stop, but made some decent progress on quads and hams this year at last. Calves still won't budge though. I've tried most things (diff rep ranges, weights, pause reps / deep stretches etc) and not had much joy. I've just embarking on a 5 days a week approach and will see how I get on with that.


----------

